# My wife worries about everything



## SniperSam (Oct 14, 2014)

So here's my first post, and even sure if blokes are allowed to post either lol but I do forums far more than my wife.
So basically after our third attempt we are finally pregnant, she only done the blood test on Tuesday and the hcg result was 844.
I should add that this was through GCRM in belfast but using the IVF Spain for the actual procedure. And she had a test today to measure her progesterone and it has came back as low so the dosage needs to be increased, she is now worrying about this and of course goes onto the www to read all the horror stories about miscarriage etc.
Am I right in telling her not to be worrying? I know it's only natural to worry even if there is nothing to worry about as it is very early days for us but I just think it will be fine, that's why they do the tests rights?


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

Heysam
If the progesterone is low and she has upped the dosage as advised she will presumably have another blood test in a few days to check the level? If not then she should and this will hopefully put
her mind at rest to some degree. Not sure how long the pessaries take to kick into the supply but progesterone is important to support a pregnancy. With every pregnancy it's a worry at every stage so telling her not to worry is not going to work until you see the heartbeat af first scan. Then it's a worry until next scan and so on. I am 15 wks and still worrying it's only natural I'm afraid. Hope the progesterone sorts itself out. 
Mel x


----------



## Tone (Apr 16, 2013)

Heysam,  she will probably worry all throughout her pregnancy so I wouldn't worry about her worrying! I felt a bit isolated in my pregnancy cos I was made to feel that I should be feeling elated and relaxed about the whole thing. But i wasn't. Be there for her, listen to her. Us ladies just want someone to talk to at times, we dont expect our men to solve the problem but just to listen and make the right noises! Wishing u both best of luck xx


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

What kind of progesterone is she on? What was the increase? She should not worry about taking too much progesterone, so get her taking more!

The worrying never ends. I also didn't feel elated, but the pregnancy was pretty easy & now I have the almost-6-month cute result!


----------



## SniperSam (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi folks, 
Does Utrogestan sound right? And she was on 4 a day, 2 in the morning and 2 in the evening, now she has to take 2 at lunch as well.
Yeah I fully understand the worrying thing, it's only natural to worry.

We have our first scan on the 29th of this month (our wedding anniversary) which is an Internal scan but I think we will get a lot of info/reassurance then.


----------



## Keeping busy (Apr 13, 2011)

Heysam, 
Yep utrogeston sounds right. I would recommend she gets another progesterone to help her stop worrying.  Suggest she spreads the dose out evenly so 8 hours between each. If it comes back lowish again then ask to go onto progesterone in oil injections (gestone or prontagest). You would have to give her them as intramuscular in the butt but most women find once on those they can stop worrying about progesterone levels. Her hcg was lovely and high so remind her of that . I think when you are desperate to be a mummy and it's taken a long time to get pregnant you do worry.  Its important that you acknowledged her fears but also try and help her enjoy her pregnancy.  Good luck with your scan


----------



## SniperSam (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks.
Yeah I keep telling her to stop worrying but it really is only natural.
I'll keep the progesterone advice in mind.

Also I'll hopefully be a regular on here so I'll add new threads as we progress.


----------



## SniperSam (Oct 14, 2014)

More bloods taken today, HCG level is definately rising, now at 8628 and progesterone has also risen from 31 to 34. These have been sent off to IVF Spain but we havent heard anything back yet.
Roll on next Wednesday to we have our first (internal) scan, hopefully we will get a bit more info.....


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

what is the type of measurement for the P4? I am thinking ng/ml or something?


----------



## SniperSam (Oct 14, 2014)

The email we got showed the result as 34.7 nmol/L which mean nothing to us


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

yeah yeah, that is what I meant! the number is good, you want it minimum minimum over 10 to start, & it will rise.
http://www.naprotechnology.com/progesterone.htm
http://www.repro-med.net/progesterone-levels-during-pregnancy


----------



## SniperSam (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks for that!!!


----------



## wibblebit (Sep 12, 2014)

I hope your scan went well! Please report back. 

I am considering GCRM Belfast for our next go on IVF. Sadly miscarried last time. But we might need to go for donor eggs as I had a low response (4 eggs, 2 embryos). 

Curious to hear about the clinic in Spain and the treatment you got.

I do hope all is going swimmingly!


----------

